# DE-POPULATING PCB



## sena (Oct 10, 2011)

hi all , today i was googling came about this machine , below is the link to it, is there any other simple machine than this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5npyZBMJ4s&list=PL599B6BA9A305DF21&index=2


----------



## kuma (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Sena , how are things ?
I hope that all is well!
The chances are that you have come across this post in here already (I did share it recently) , but just incase you missed it ;

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=831#p7104

I'm sorry that I can't advise you anymore than just share this link (I'm a noob) , but it has great info on various methods of PCB depopulation! 8) 
I'm worried that if I watch the Youtube video in your link my internet credit will be munched , therefore barring me from GRF for some unknown length of time , which , quiet frankly , will destroy me.
I'm sure that you will understand! Lol's
All the very best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## sena (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks kuma... i have seen that post already , just sharing with our forum members , btw hows that sea creature...?
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kuma (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello ,
Uh , um , there's no easy way to say this , pretty darn tasty from what they tell me! :mrgreen: 
I'm sorry that I couldn't be of more use to you! Lo'l's
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## seawolf (Oct 10, 2011)

Check this post it might work well for the small collector.
viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10261
Mark


----------



## kuma (Oct 11, 2011)

seawolf said:


> Check this post it might work well for the small collector.
> viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10261Mark



Hi Mark , How are tricks ? I hope that your all well!
Thanks for posting that , I came across it a while ago but had since completley forgotten about the whole concept , yet more food for thought! :mrgreen: 
The link in your post didn't work for me , so just incase here it is again ; http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=10261
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

